

Progressive Reduction - kine
http://layervault.tumblr.com/post/42361566927/progressive-reduction

======
habitue
This is really interesting, but I'd like to see some level 1/level 3
comparisons for the app as a whole. What is being gained by the user
progressing? A more minimal, less cluttered interface? You would think the
beginner is the one that needs that interface, not the expert. In addition,
how do you bridge the gap from "icon on a button" to "using keyboard
shortcuts", which is where your expert users are really going to be spending
their time.

That being said, I think the adaptive interface concept is really intriguing,
and if executed right could be really useful

------
kellysutton
I guess the Hacker News mods really don't like LayerVault these days. This was
removed from the frontpage.

~~~
habitue
What's the deal with this? Is there some feud or something? This seemed like
perfectly valid HN front page material

~~~
kellysutton
Not to my knowledge. I did (stupidly) tweet the link to the post from my
Twitter account though. Probably tricked the spam and vote-ring detection.

------
gburt
This is a great technique, but I am concerned that instead of augmenting good,
flexible responsive design, it will replace it. It has the negative side
effect of creating a lot of ambiguity (what does the checkbox mean without the
label, discovery is a lot harder now).

Just be careful with it, I suppose. It is not the solution to all your
resolution troubles. :-)

